# x2go not going

## audiodef

One one machine, x2goclient works. On my laptop, it's a different story:

```

x2goclient 

ONMainWindow constructor 

Can't load translator (:/x2goclient_c) !

Can't load translator  :/qt_C 

ONMainWindows constructor finished 

start new ssh connection 

libSsh not inited yet, initting

 

cserverAuth

  

state:  3 

QThread: Destroyed while thread is still running

Segmentation fault

```

I think it's a permissions problem, as it works under root.

Sometimes I also get this:

```

x2goclient 

ONMainWindow constructor 

Can't load translator (:/x2goclient_c) !

Can't load translator  :/qt_C 

ONMainWindows constructor finished 

start new ssh connection 

libSsh not inited yet, initting

 

cserverAuth

  

state:  3 

QThread: Destroyed while thread is still running

*** glibc detected *** x2goclient: corrupted double-linked list: 0x0000000001f6a820 ***

```

The x2goclient window freezes and goes blank if it loses focus.

----------

## Rexilion

How did you install that program?

----------

## audiodef

It's not "unsupported software", if that's what you're getting at. It's in Portage, so I emerged it. 

I've since done an emerge -e world, but that didn't fix it (and I didn't expect it to).

----------

## Rexilion

Could you post the output of:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info --verbose
> 
> emerge -pv x2goclient
> 
> emerge -pv qt-gui

 

----------

## audiodef

Sure.

emerge --info -v:

```

Portage 2.2.0_alpha110_p3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.3.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.0-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_M_460_@_2.53GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 01 Jun 2012 18:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p29

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.2

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.5

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync: rsync://rsync.ca.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

proaudio

    location: /var/lib/layman/pro-audio

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

sunrise

    location: /var/lib/layman/sunrise

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

Audiodef

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 2

Installed sets: 

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode multilib"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump"

CAMERAS="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co]"

COLORFGBG="15;default;0"

COLORTERM="rxvt-xpm"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS=""

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FFLAGS=""

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.3.0-r1/html"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/ http://gentoo.gossamerhost.com http://mirror.the-best-hosting.net http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="gconf"

HOME="/home/audiodef"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.22/info:/usr/share/info/emacs-24"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LADSPA_PATH="/usr/lib64/ladspa"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LOGNAME="audiodef"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:######<snipped to unbugger forum formatting -cach0rr0>"

MAIL="/var/mail/audiodef"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.22/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3:/usr/games/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd ppc64-linux x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/pro-audio /var/lib/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/audiodef"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBYOPT="-rauto_gem"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.ca.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="rxvt-unicode-256color"

USE="256-color X a52 aac aacplus acl acpi afterimage alsa amd64 apng audacious berkdb bittorrent blink bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdio clamav clamd clamdtop classic cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga dhcpcd double-precision dri dssi dts dv dvd encode escreen exif faac fading-colors fastscroll faust ffmpeg fftw finger flac fluidsynth fontconfig fortran freesound ftp g3dvl gcrypt gd gdbm gif gimp gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2-perl gtkstyle gudev h323 hddtemp hires-icons hwdb iconv id3 id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick imlib inotify iostats ipv6 jack jackmidi java javascript jpeg kate ladspa lame libass libcaca libnotify libsamplerate libvisual lid lights linuxkeys lm_sensors lock lv2 mad mail matroska midi minizip mjpeg mmx mng mods modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz ncurses netjack nfsidmap nfsv41 nls nptl nsplugin ogg openexr opengl openmp opensync pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl pgo pixbuf plugins png policykit pppd python qmax qt3support quicktime readline resolvconf rubberband schroedinger sdl secure-delete session shine shout sip sna sndfile soundtouch speex spell sqlite sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stroke svg system-sqlite taglib tcl tcpd textures theora tiff timidity toolbar truetype twolame udev unicode unlock-notify usb utils vamp vcd vorbis wav wavpack webgl wifi wimax x264 xft xgetdefault xine xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xvfb xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="*" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="audiodef"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

WINDOWID="25165919"

XAUTHORITY="/home/audiodef/.Xauthority"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="8c85b1616c04a5090675c1b600000d0f-1339249705.816476-891580518"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

emerge -pv x2goclient:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/x2goclient-3.0.1.18  USE="-ldap" 0 kB

```

emerge -pv qt-gui

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.2  USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions gif glib mng qt3support tiff xv (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -egl -gtkstyle* -nas -nis -pch (-qpa) -trace -xinerama" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## Rexilion

I'm sorry, I'm out of ideas. At first sight, it doesn't seem to be a permission issue. That glibc error you mentioned probably refers to some piece of code which doesn't play nice with glibc. I suggest you open a bug on https://bugs.gentoo.org since the devs hang out there.

----------

## audiodef

This is an honest question: if it's not a permission issue, why does it run perfectly as root?

----------

## Rexilion

Ok, u got me there, oh well. Lets try this:

as a normal user (strace is from the 'strace' package in portage):

 *Quote:*   

> $ strace x2goclient > /tmp/normal_user

 

and as root:

 *Quote:*   

> # strace x2goclient > /tmp/root_user

 

And please post the output of the following command:

 *Quote:*   

> diff -u /tmp/root_user /tmp/normal_user

 

Please?

----------

## audiodef

I just tried to do that, but when I strace x2goclient as a regular user, I get an authentication failed message with "The host key for this server was not found but an othertype of key exists." I don't think I can get useful strace output with that, since it is not proceeding normally when being straced.

----------

## tuber

What happens when you try to ssh into the server as a regular user?

----------

## audiodef

ssh as a regular user works fine.

----------

